# Gold Coast schools



## pauanui (Aug 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything regards the best primary/secondary. Children are 8 and 11 and currently in a private school in NZ. I am interested in Gold coast private schools and also good state primary schools. I have read the websites of some of the private schools, but has anyone got views/perceptions or experience of any of the Gold coast schools?


----------



## fburns (Aug 1, 2011)

*gold coast schools*



pauanui said:


> Can anyone tell me anything regards the best primary/secondary. Children are 8 and 11 and currently in a private school in NZ. I am interested in Gold coast private schools and also good state primary schools. I have read the websites of some of the private schools, but has anyone got views/perceptions or experience of any of the Gold coast schools?


gold coast schools give importance on social activities,they arrange campaigns for helping Leukemia & Lymphoma patients, i dont have any experience but i can provide you a list of schools in gold coast,hope it will help you

AB Paterson College
* All Saints Anglican School
* Aquinas College
* Arundel State School
* Ashmore State School
* Beechmont State School
* Benowa State High School
* Benowa State School
* Broadbeach State School
* Burleigh Heads State School
* Caningeraba State School
* Canungra State School
* Cedar Creek State School
* Clover Hill State School
* Coolangatta Special School
* Coolangatta State School
* Coombabah State High School
* Coombabah State School
* Coomera Anglican College
* Coomera Special Education Unit
* Coomera State School
* Currumbin State School
* Currumbin Valley State School
* Edens Landing State School
* Elanora State High School
* Elanora State School
* Emmanuel College
* Gilston State School
* Guardian Angels' Catholic Primary School
* Helensvale State High School
* Helensvale State School
* Hillcrest Christian College
* Ingleside State School
* Jubilee Primary School
* Keebra Park State High School
* King's Christian College
* Labrador State School 
* Marymount Primary School
* Marymount College
* Merrimac State High School
* Merrimac State School
* Miami State High School
* Miami State School
* Mount Warren Park State School
* Mudgeeraba Creek State School
* Mudgeeraba Special School
* Mudgeeraba State School
* Musgrave Hill State School
* Nerang State High School
* Nerang State School
* Numinbah Valley State School
* Ormeau State School
* Oxenford State School
* Palm Beach State School
* Palm Beach-Currumbin State High School
* Pimpama State School
* Queensland Academy for Health Sciences
* Rivermount College
* Robina State High School
* Robina State School
* Saint Stephen's College
* Silkwood School - a small independent, secular school catering for girls and boys from Prep to Year 7. A high school is scheduled to commence in 2012. Our education focus, underpinned by educational research, is developmental and student-centred. The school uses innovative contemporary systems of management and has a professional, talented team dedicated to our vision of being the ‘best school we can’.
* Somerset College
* Southport Special School
* Southport State High School
* Springbrook State School
* St Andrew's Lutheran College
* St Augustine's School
* St Bernard State School
* St Brigid's Catholic Primary School
* St Francis Xavier School
 * St Hilda's School
* St Kevin's School
* St Michael's College
* St Vincent's Primary School
* Surfers Paradise State School
* Tallebudgera Beach Outdoor Education School
* Tallebudgera State School
* Tamborine Mountain State High School
* Tamborine Mountain State School
* The Southport School
* Toogoolawa School
* Trinity Lutheran College
* Varsity College
* William Duncan State School
* Windaroo State School
* Windaroo Valley State High School
* Woongoolba State School
* Worongary State School

* Gold Coast Schools - New South Wales

* Banora Point Public School
* Bilambil Public School
* Chillingham Public School
* Condong Public School
* Cudgen Public School
* Duranbah Public School
* Fingal Head Public School
* Kingscliff High School
* Kingscliff Public School
* Lakeside Christian College
* Lindisfarne Anglican Grammar School A co-educational day school for Preschool to Year 12 students.
* Lindisfarne Anglican School
* Pottsville Beach Public School
* Terranora Public School
* Tumbulgum Public School
* Tweed Heads Public School
* Tweed Heads South Public School
* Tweed River High School
* Tweed Valley College
* Tyalgum Public School


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Schools in Gold Coast*

Here are the 7 best schools in Gold Coast.

1. Banora Point Public School
2. Bilambil Public School
3. Chillingham Public School
4. Condong Public School
5. Cudgen Public School
6. Duranbah Public School
7. Fingal Head Public School


----------

